

Year 292M is the next Y2K - paulitex
http://paulitex.tumblr.com/post/5213056513/year-292m-is-the-next-y2k

======
mooism2
1\. No. The year 2038 is the next Y2K.

2\. If I am still alive in 292,000,000 years I will fix it myself. A quarter
of a million years ought to be plenty.

